# My latest project- a boatbed



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

The inspiration comes from a popular (ie. expensive) kids furniture store. My wife pointed it out to me and the first thing I thought was, "I can make that- I think." So after learning how to make an elipse jig, and some exciting angle cutting with my table saw, I think I came pretty close to the original "speedboat bed." 

This was also my first foray into CAD- I started playing with google's free sketchup program- it was a life saver when it came to measuring angles and lengths for the front of the boat and the drawers. I included some output pics from that as well. Almost as much fun as making the real thing.

The main carcass is pine 2x8 and 2x4 ripped down to square off the edges and then painted. The trundle and drawers are painted ply. The trim, headboard, and footboard are red oak stained with a combination of stains that I mixed up. 

I created the beadboard effect with a V-groove bit and my router on oak plywood- I thought about trying to assemble panels- but this will be a platform for playing on, I'm sure jumping off of it will happen too, and I wanted the strength of the plywood.

The elipse for the front and the radius for the headboard were all cut with a spiral bit and homemade jigs. The eliptical jig was fun to figure out/make.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I like it! Thanks for posting.

Ed


----------



## Katie (Dec 22, 2005)

Wow that is awesome! I hope I can make it to your skill level some day. That is one lucky kid.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Only thing missing is the capt's hat. 
Looks really nice. Job well done!!


----------



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks. I'm debating the bowlight. the picture in the shop with my son has it on, but right now as it's set up in his room I haven't installed it yet. I can't make up my mind...


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Thats a really neat idea, thanks for sharing!


----------



## SandyT (Apr 28, 2006)

rPrice54,
A couple days ago, I commented on how great this bedboat is, but must not have clicked the "Post Quick Reply" so it didn't get posted. It is so beautiful and fun looking, I bet your son just loves it!
I think the light is a great idea.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great looking project rprice. Go with the bow light and I think it should have a name on the side. Like, "USS. Your sons name". Keep up the great work and be safe.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I agree with Dr. Zook, install the bowlight!!


----------

